# Can't find my thread



## Alpheratz

Hello,

I can't find my new thread posted today and untitled "sonnet 130 by Shakespeare". What happened to it ?

I have received an email to inform me I got replies but I can't read or find my thread... It seems deleted. Is there a problem about asking a translation of a literary piece ?


----------



## 1234plet

You're only allowed to post small bits of songs/books/poems. 
So if you posted a lot it might have been deleted. You can go and view your public profile, click "View all threads started by Alpheratz" and see if it's there.


----------



## Alpheratz

Oh my God, so I will have to translate this sonnet by myself ! Poor french public... They deserve a better translation than mine...

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TrentinaNE

There are web-sites with French translations of Shakespeare's sonnets.  You should be able to find them using Google.

Elisabetta


----------



## Alpheratz

Thank you Elisabetta, but I have only found the 4 first lines... They are not so many complete translations of literary works on the net.


----------



## geve

Alpheratz said:


> Oh my God, so I will have to translate this sonnet by myself ! Poor french public... They deserve a better translation than mine...





Alpheratz said:


> They are not so many complete translations of literary works on the net.


There are books too - I mean, real books made with paper and ink!  
I could find two different translations of the Sonnets by browsing the two major French online bookshops.


----------



## alc112

TrentinaNE said:


> There are web-sites with French translations of Shakespeare's sonnets.  You should be able to find them using Google.
> 
> Elisabetta



Here you go: click


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:


> Here you go: click



Thanks for trying to be helpful Alc.  That's not French, but _Jèrriaise_, a language spoken on the island of Jersey.



> Jèrriais is a minority language,  a Norman dialect with an ancient heritage, spoken on the island of Jersey.  It is spoken by several thousand inhabitants of Jersey, often alongside  English and French, the predominant languages of modern Jersey life.


source


----------



## alc112

cuchuflete said:


> Thanks for trying to be helpful Alc.  That's not French, but _Jèrriaise_, a language spoken on the island of Jersey.






I told Google to search pages in French!


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> I told Google to search pages in French!



Google must use a machine translator, and we all know how accurate those can be.  I bet if you asked for results in Spanish, it would return sites in both castellano and español!  

Don't worry...we tell people to stay on topic, to provide context, to use the dictionaries....and now and then someone forgets to do those things.


----------



## Alpheratz

Thanks to all for your help.

For the pleasure of Geve, the real books finally made the difference. A co-worker found a translation of the Sonnets in her library.

I'm going to buy the complete works of Shakespeare, that way I won't be caught off my guard next time !


----------

